# Trojaner: Telekom Rechnung Online Monat Februar 2006



## advisor (23 Februar 2006)

> Received:  from loc.vr-web.de (vrwb103.vrweb.de [::ffff:192.168.30.6])  by mx0.vr-web.de with esmtp; Thu, 23 Feb 2006 08:56:24 +0100  id 000AFBA4.43FD6AA8.00000F22
> Received:  from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])  (Zm9yd2FyZGVkIGJ5IGJlZWJlcnNiZXJnZXJAbG9jYWxtYWlsLWthLnZyd2ViLmRl)  by loc.vr-web.de with local; Thu, 23 Feb 2006 08:56:23 +0100  id 0008BBC2.43FD6AA7.00002BE8
> Delivered_To:  XXX
> Received:  from mx0.vr-web.de (vrwf102.vrweb.de [::ffff:192.168.27.5])  by loc.vr-web.de with esmtp; Thu, 23 Feb 2006 08:56:22 +0100  id 0008BBC6.43FD6AA6.00002BCD
> ...


Beschreibung des Virus:
http://www.pctools.com/de/anti-virus/encyclopedia/virus/Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.cc/


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69975


> Gefälschte Telekom-Seite verbreitet Trojaner
> 
> Seit kurzem kursiert eine gefälschte Telekom-Mail im Internet, die angeblich Informationen über die Telefonrechnung für den Monat Februar enthält. Die darin genannte Summe variiert. Anders als die meisten bisherigen gefälschten Telekom-Mails birgt die neue Variante keinen Anhang, in dem ein Schädling stecken könnte. Vielmehr enthält sie nur einen Link auf eine angebliche Webseite der Telekom, wo der Kunde nach dem Login nähere Einzelheiten zur aktuellen Rechnung erfahren soll.


----------



## Hercule Pendant (23 Februar 2006)

Die fakemail ist sehr,  sehr gut geschrieben. bestimmt klicken vielen usern auf anhang.

Kann  auch durch anzeige dass mail als html-datei den Trojan aktivieren??


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Februar 2006)

Heute erhalten. Header:





> Received: from [213.184.23.194] (helo=dsuwm-nat.man.olsztyn.pl)
> by mx32.web.de with smtp (WEB.DE 4.105 #340)
> id 1FC0sa-00005x-00
> for [email protected]; Wed, 22 Feb 2006 21:46:32 +0100
> ...


Die Mail selbst:


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Februar 2006)

Zum Vergleich hiernach die echte Mail von vor einigen Tagen:


----------



## Spam-Empfänger (26 April 2006)

*Telekom Rechnung Online Monat April 2006*

Der Virenscanner meinte zu der eben von "Ihre Telekom Rechnung" erhaltenen EMail: 

Ein Virus (TROJ_YABE.N) wurde in der Datei (T-COM.pdf.exe) gefunden.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Trojaner: Telekom Rechnung Online Monat Februar 2006*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69975
> 
> 
> > Gefälschte Telekom-Seite verbreitet Trojaner
> ...



Also Einloggdaten zum T-Online Kundencenter abfischen. Da steht dann schön breit Name, Wohnort, Kontonummer, Telefonnummer auf der Telekomrechnung.... auf die die Täter dann Zugriff haben.


----------

